# The NEW Flex PE8 Precision Rotary Polisher in ACTION!



## Mike Phillips

*The NEW Flex PE8 Precision Rotary Polisher in ACTION! *

Bob Eichelberg and the staff at Flex Power Tools in German were so kind as to let me test out their prototype Flex PE Precision Rotary Polisher.

Here's the prototype I was given, the serial number for this tool is *#00003*

The prototypes are individually hand-built at the Flex manufacturing plant in Steinheim, Germany. I consider it a great honor to be trusted with this prototype. Here's a picture of the Flex PE8 after buffing out the 1932 Ford Deuce Coupe Hotrod.

You'll note some of the body cladding is not uniform in color as compared to normal production Flex tools, this is not a mistake in the manufacturing process, this is simply an indicator this is a hand-built, prototype right from the manufacturing plaint in Steinheim, Germany.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Bob Eichelberg and the staff at Flex Power Tools in German were so kind as to let me test out their prototype Flex PE Precision Rotary Polisher.

I've been using rotary buffers since the 1970's and that's long enough to know how my way around a rotary buffer. The rotary buffer is the most powerful tool in the industry when it comes to machine polishing paint. Guys always ask me,

_"What's the best tool?"_

My answer is always the same,

_"There's no one best tool for all jobs... there's the best tool for specific jobs."_

And this is why you should never limit yourself to a single polisher. In the same way a Master Mechanic has a roll-around tool cabinet with drawer after drawer of clean, shiny tools, each with a specific function and duty, so should any accomplished detailer have more than a single polisher.

*The right tool for the job*
There are a number of specific tasks that the rotary buffer is best suited for including,

• Removing sanding marks after wet sanding a custom paint job or after collision work.
• Removing serious and deep below surface paint defects for older neglected cars.
• Removing deep swirls after an aggressive compounding step.
• Removing serious oxidation from both automotive paints and marine gel-coats.

*Full size rotary buffers*
For the above types of tasks, a large buffing pad, 7" or larger is best suited as in most cases you'll be buffing large sections of paint that make up large body panels or the hulls for marine craft.

*Compact, lightweight rotary polishers*
When it comes to buffing along raised body lines, panel edges, thin panels and intricate areas or curves, large full size rotary buffers are to big, heavy, clumsy and awkward and large pads are too big for these areas and increase the risk of burning through the paint.

Other Applications for a lightweight, compact rotary polisher,

• Headlight Restoration
• Motorcycle Detailing
• Marine craft Detailing

*The solution?*

_A small, lightweight and compact body design for a rotary polisher._

*The tool?*

_The Flex PE8 is Flex's answer for precision and surgical buffing. The Flex PE8 makes buffing the more delicate areas safer and easier._

Flex Lightweight 3" Rotary Polisher - Model PE8-4 80

• 7.6 Amp Motor
• Variable Speed with a range of 1300rpm to 3900rpm

*Small size + small pads = Easy to control*
Because you only use 3" diameter buffing pads with this compact rotary buffer it's incredibly easy to control even when buffing along the edge of a panel like the hood or trunk lid, or for buffing up and down the a-pillars around the windshield or around the curves of the window frame.

*Plenty of power*
The Flex engineered and Flex built electrical motor is built for power and reliability. Like all German-built Flex tools every component and every process is monitored under the strictest process controls to the tightest and highest specification for longevity and performance in the world when compared to their counterparts in the industry. The motor and gear-driven drive mechanism are designed for a maximum pad size of 3" and as long as you stay within the 3" pad size limit there's no end to what you can polish with the Flex PE8.

*Lightweight*
The Flex PE8 weighs in at only 4 pounds and this lightweight feature means it wont tire you out while your buffing or fatigue your muscles during use and this further reduces any chance of risk when buffing tight, intricate areas, panels or components. With a bulky, full-size tool you spend way too much time simply man-handling the tool and this takes your focus away from the task at hand and reduces your ability to work with precision control.

*Compact body design - Less is more*
I personally cannot stress how important a small, compact size body is when buffing intricate shapes, tight areas, thin panels or small components. It's the perfect example where less is more as in less bulk gives you maximum control in both your view of the area being buffed as well as the great access ability for buffing in tight areas.

*Quiet Operation*
I've been buffing out cars for decades now and with most tools not only can you not hear the radio but must wear ear protection or risk damaging your hearing. The Flex PE8 is as quiet as you can get when it comes to a rotary or circular polisher. Part of the reason is less mass due to the smaller, more compact design of the internal drive components. The other reason goes directly back to precision German engineering and manufacturing of all the moving parts including the gears. The gears of the Flex PE8 are stainless steel for long life and rust resistance. They are also machined to exact tolerances which means perfect meshing of the gear teeth together under operation, both load and no-load operation. Most other rotary buffers use gears that are stamped using high production, low quality processes and you can hear the difference via the grinding or growling of the gears.


----------



## Mike Phillips

The above specification and features of this new tool are more than enough reason to add one to your tool chest for detailing cars but if you still need further convincing then I'll let the pictures do the talking.

The below pictures were taken when I machine polished my good friend Doug's 1932 Ford Deuce Coupe. The build quality of this streetrod is a top notch including the paint work.

Over time, even show cars like this 1932 Deuce Coupe need to be re-polished to restore them to their former glory. Before working on any of the major panel sections I first did what I call edging, that is where I go in and knock out all the edges, thin panels and intricate areas. There's actually a solid reason for this practice and it's a style of buffing when doing show car work that I always practice.

Without further ado....























































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







































































































































































































:dblthumb2:


----------



## Mike Phillips

I finished out all the major panels using the Flex PE14 with a wool pad followed by the Flex 3401 with a foam pad and here's the end results....


----------



## Mike Phillips

And now you know what was hidden under the microfiber towel...










Ta da!


----------



## fatdazza

Ahhh, it's so cute :argie: - I want one :thumb:


----------



## Jack

Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## chongo

When do you think they will be on sale over here. Chongo


----------



## huvo

why is it that, having looked at these images, I have now realised there are panels on cars that this tool was made for. I now have the irresistible urge to purchase one of these bad boys thus adding to the Flex arsenal. Damn you Flex


----------



## rhinoman

I want one too, been considering a rotary just for fiddly bits with an extension bar so this looks just the job.


----------



## steve from wath

i had a play with one last week at SEMA

nice little machine, the spees control is at the rear as in aa da must say i prefer it on the side as in my verg and pe rotary but

nice light machine, and capable of taking 1 inch pads as well

i was let loose on a panel with the people from Flex who answered all my questions etc

they will be over here after xmas, so they say

i will be buying one a a great addition

could see it being very useful addition


----------



## CivicTypeR.

Hi who makes Those 3 inch wool pads


----------

